# replacing antenna on belkin router



## allan12 (May 23, 2006)

Hi, I wonder if anyone has been brave enough to take the antennas off a belkin router and replaced them with sockets? I want to do just that to increase the range. I never imagined that the aerials would be soldered on when i bought it, thanks Al


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

This isn`t a answer to your question, but if you cannot do what you are trying to do, I thought this was kind of cool:


----------



## allan12 (May 23, 2006)

Many thanks for your reply, due to my slow download was not able to watch it all but got the idea.Unfortunatly I need an aerial outsite to enable connection to mt shack some distance and on wrong side of house. Al


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's certainly possible, though you'll need some soldering skills and the correct tools. Personally, I think I'd hack an external antenna connection cable and solder that directly into the Belkin, trying to mount the jacks may be more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## allan12 (May 23, 2006)

thanks agein John for your reply. Soldering is no problem, I'm a radio ham and have buit equipment up to 13cms also 10 gigs but that more mechanical than soldering hi!!!!!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, then it shouldn't be much of an issue, there are only two wires!


----------



## allan12 (May 23, 2006)

thanks John, /I was thinking of the mechanical fitting; one gets old and things are not so easy to do as they used to - unfortunatly. Al


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

Al put a short piece of coax on the socket and then place it where it will be easier to do. HAMgenuity! (yes i made that up lol) 73 N2GUN


----------



## allan12 (May 23, 2006)

Thanks for your message nice to see another ham on; havent mastered this belkin yet!! not as easy as building a 13cms traansverter or is it just my age? Al gw8fkb


----------



## allan12 (May 23, 2006)

what happened to it? it was mysteriously closed John// Allan


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It was closed because you have this topic running on the same subject. No need to open new threads for the same issue, right?


----------



## allan12 (May 23, 2006)

feel free to close any of my baddly writen scripts john


----------

